# Seminole Late Gator Defeat



## JOmegaCV (Oct 8, 2012)

All,

It's hard to post after a failed hunt but I still wanted to thank everybody on the forums for the info they provided and share what I learned...

-  Snatch hooks anywhere NEAR hydrilla are pretty much pointless.

This was a huge frustration for us on Seminole.  I had some beautiful casts a foot or two behind alligator on the edge of hydrilla where the hook would be fouled almost instantly.

I saw a few in open water but couldn't get close enough.  There were some medical issues so I could only get out the LAST weekend of the season.  That is what I will blame I guess 

I am definitely planning on a bow for next time.

This is a picture of one that was about as far out from the hydrilla that I cast at.

Any idea how big this alligator is?

Thanks,
John


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't feel bad John, the grass has been hard on everyone over the past few years and it's not gonna get any better till we have a hard winter to knock it down. Give yourself an "A" for effort and remember how much fun you had trying. And come back when you get your next tag and give um what fer!


----------



## diamondback (Oct 8, 2012)

dont feel bad.It happens more than you think especially on a DIY hunt.That gator looks twelvish to me if not more.


----------



## Boar Hog (Oct 8, 2012)

Impossible to judge size from a photo without something to give a comparison. All I can say is he looks better than nothing, but he would've headed straight for the grass if you could've connected with a snatch hook. I'm sure you learned plenty for next time.


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

Cool


----------



## old florida gator (Mar 19, 2013)

Does any body know. Is there any illegal means of havesting an alligator in Louisana, I see the swamp people using eveything they can  to get those big gators except and bang stick.


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 3, 2013)

Any pictures of good gators from Lake Seminole this year?


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jun 10, 2013)

*Never give up.*



JOmegaCV said:


> All,
> 
> It's hard to post after a failed hunt but I still wanted to thank everybody on the forums for the info they provided and share what I learned...
> 
> ...



   And a pictures worth a 1000 words, and hey you anit got 
   to clean it.    frydaddy40


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Jun 10, 2013)

old florida gator said:


> Does any body know. Is there any illegal means of havesting an alligator in Louisana, I see the swamp people using eveything they can  to get those big gators except and bang stick.



In Louisiana they can't hunt after dark, we can hunt 24/7.
In Georgia we can't use bait hooks or shoot in open water. The gator has to be secure before killing it.
That's the main differences as far as hunting styles. Also it appears their tags are transferable, ours aren't to a degree. Say you take someone out who has drawn a tag and they totally intend on killing a gator, comes time to catch it by legal means and they aren't even willing to try out of shear fright. You can legally catch it, dispatch it, and tag it with there tag. I'm not sure on what paper work that would need to be included but I would get something signed by the tag holder.


----------



## Son (Jun 26, 2013)

Hope somebody gets that big boy over at the mule lot. And the big one that hangs around between Cypress pond and Hickory Pond.


----------



## vowell462 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am no expert on gators whatsoever. Ive always heard the comparison of the snout/mouth. For every inch, add a foot. For instance, if he has what looks like a 10" mouth, he will be around 10ft. Have no idea how true that is. I will say ive seen plenty in the wild and that one in your pic looks big. I saw where there was one 13ft killed on Seminole last year.


----------



## David Parker (Jun 27, 2013)

a day huntin or fishin beats most other days.  Lucky sucka


----------



## old florida gator (Jul 6, 2013)

That gator ain't no puppy, he is at least 10 ft.


----------



## USMC0321 (Aug 5, 2013)

thats a good one


----------



## thericcardgrp (Aug 23, 2013)

Had a 10-11 foot bust my line off this morning . Fought it for 30 minutes until he decided he wanted to head back to the boat and go directly under us. Pole bent in half then snap. Left me scratching my head. Was a blast though. The hydrilla is really bad on Lake Harney as well in Seminole county Fl.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 24, 2013)

We have been pretty lucky so far, got us an 11 and a 9 footer so far this season.  This is my first try at gator hunting and we got the 11 footer first so I am sensing a bit of beginners luck!!


----------



## Felton (Aug 26, 2013)

As far as sizing up a gator I usually use the middle of the eye to the middle of the nose. 1 inch equals 1 foot. I have seen a few exceptions but for the most part this holds true with all alligators.


----------

